# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Aspidites melanocephalus (my dream exotics 1 of 3)

## ajeff

Can you even find these animals captive breed anymore in the US? It seems ball pythons have taken over (not that there is anything wrong with ball pythons, they are half my collection and growing  :Very Happy: ) but I have had a thing for black-headed pythons for a while, since I first seen one in a book. Of course, this was a long time ago when I first started to get into snakes.

I do know black-headed pythons are more expensive and harder to get then Womas (which are also cool). So, anyone know where or how I can track down a CBB black-headed or a trio?

BTW, if you are wondering what the other two of my "dream exotics" are they are:
Boelens pythons
White-lipped pythons

----------


## MPenn

There are several people in the States that breed them. Tom Koegan, Derek Roddy, Matt Turner, Isis Reptiles, and Split Rock Reptiles.

----------


## Brimstone111888

I saw some Black heads at the Tampa show yesrterday.

This is what your talking about?

----------


## Skiploder

> Can you even find these animals captive breed anymore in the US? It seems ball pythons have taken over (not that there is anything wrong with ball pythons, they are half my collection and growing ) but I have had a thing for black-headed pythons for a while, since I first seen one in a book. Of course, this was a long time ago when I first started to get into snakes.
> 
> I do know black-headed pythons are more expensive and harder to get then Womas (which are also cool). So, anyone know where or how I can track down a CBB black-headed or a trio?
> 
> BTW, if you are wondering what the other two of my "dream exotics" are they are:
> Boelens pythons
> White-lipped pythons


I see reputable breeders selling them a couple times a month on KS.

A trio is going to set you back a bit..................... :Sad:

----------


## Patrick Long

> There are several people in the States that breed them. Tom Koegan, Derek Roddy, Matt Turner, Isis Reptiles, and Split Rock Reptiles.


Isis Reptiles, is actually in my home town! They are really nice people, at least over email they are!

----------


## ajeff

> A trio is going to set you back a bit.....................


I know...  :Tears: 

Thanks for the leads everyone  :Good Job:

----------


## qiksilver

Like everyone else said, just keep your eyes open.  Honestly if you've been looking in the last few months and haven't seen anything, you haven't been looking hard enough.  Tom Keogan is actually currently selling a pair of adult black heads, or was at least, haven't looked in a while.

----------


## MarkS

> There are several people in the States that breed them. Tom Koegan, Derek Roddy, Matt Turner, Isis Reptiles, and Split Rock Reptiles.


Do you have web urls for any of these breeders?  Blackheads are on my list too.  Someday.

----------


## MPenn

PM sent.  :Smile:

----------

